# Loads of questions on moving to canada from the UK



## Lil-Amberz (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey everyone,
My names Amber and im 17 years old. I read a few of these posts and thought that some of you could have the awnsers to a few of my questions. Me and my family are all hoping to immigrate to Canada (Vancouver island to be more specific) as soon as possible but would like some help and advice about the process involved. I have many questions to ask and would be very greatfull if you could awnser them. The first area that I need some information on is the application form for your entry into Canada. I recently found a website that contained information on how long application forms take to be accepted etc and read that for the UK it takes up to 30 months to go through. Is this true? as we really do not want to have to wait this long. If not how long did it take your application to go through??
On another note, How long did it take from start to finish for you to move to canada?? and have everything sorted.
I hope that you are able to awnser these questions as i have many more to ask and i hope to hear back from you soon.
It would be much appreciated.
Thanks again xx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Amber, and welcome to the forum.

If the website you found with the forms is the Canadian Immigration and Citizenship site, they are pretty much the best site in terms of information on the subject. Immigration procedures take many months, no matter what country you are trying to get into. 

But they did say that it takes UP TO 30 months, meaning that's kind of the longest "normal" wait. We've had plenty of folks here who have gotten through the process in a year or two. That's about standard since there is more than just filling in the forms - including medical exams, interviews and validation of whatever qualifications your parents have to offer. Every case is different and your family could move quicker or slower through the system.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lil-Amberz (Jul 26, 2008)

*me again*

Thankyou very much for your reply it was very helpful  . Me and my sister have two horses and would very much like to take them over there. Do you think this is possible.?? I have tried looking for information on this subjects but it only shows of horses being transported to other europian countries and not to countries like canada.
Moreover, the house we currently live in, we only own a quarter of it and we think we will get around £45,000 which in canadian money will give us around £90,000. Once we have taken out all the expenses needed for things such as passports, shipments etc. Will this be enough to get started?? We are planning to rent a house first rather then buy one.
Finally could you maybe list a few of the pros and cons of living in Canada as we are still undecided but would really like to do this. 
Hope to here back from anyone soon
thankyou 
x amber x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How are you planning on getting the horses over to Canada? That's probably the biggest issue - and it won't be cheap. (I saw a documentary years ago on the BBC about flying horses from the UK to Australia via Canada. Not sure I'd want to put my horse - well, I have donkeys - through all that.)

I know Canada is one of those countries that lets you move over and then look for work, but honestly, I'd make at least one or two exploratory trips over to test the job market before making a big move like that. It depends entirely on what your parents do for a living as to whether or not they'll be able to find jobs within a reasonable period of time. $90,000 Canadian may sound like lots of money, but if you're planning on taking out all the costs of visas and making the move, it's probably barely one year's living expenses for a family - depending of course on where you wind up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lil-Amberz (Jul 26, 2008)

**

can you tell me a little bit more about what they do when transporting horses over?? do they have to go into quarrentine?
thanks again x
x amber x


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Try contacting your Vet would be the safest option. they should be able to tell you who to speak to about taking animals abroad.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lil-Amberz said:


> can you tell me a little bit more about what they do when transporting horses over?? do they have to go into quarrentine?
> thanks again x
> x amber x


Lanie's suggestion is undoubtedly the best - ask your vet. The programme I saw was nearly 20 years ago and it involved race horses being flown to Australia "the long way" because of various quarantine regulations.

Basically, they converted over the interior of an entire 747 to a flying stable - and had a crew of vets aboard to monitor the horses every step of the way. But it was a long flight and these were very sensitive (and expensive) horses who were going to have to go into quarantine on arrival.

I don't believe horses are subject to quarantine in Canada - but if they are, it's probably only for a few days. Still, you would have to have boarding all set up and ready to go on their arrival, and that means knowing where you are going to end up. It's not an easy process and I suspect it's pretty expensive.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## b.t. (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Amber, I'm new to the forum but also have horses that I am looking to ship over to Canada. When I looked into it about 3 years ago the cost for flying my mare and gelding out was around £10k. More expensive for the mare as she would have to have 6 weeks quarantine (geldings are only 3 days). 

AirCanada weren't flying horses at that time so I would have to go UK - New York then up to Canada, or UK - Amsterdam then Canada. There were no direct flights. Talk to a reputable bloodstock agent like Peden's or look in the back of HorseandHound for companies. Most horses cope with flying fine, but they do need to travel with a vet and groom. So you have to pay for that too, plus you'll need a pre-travel veterinary inspection. 

Hope that helps. Em


----------



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you started the process? Our application is near complete and it will have taken 36 months start to finish, I understand that it might be longer now. See my post elesewhere, I beleive that the quickest way is to get a Job offer from a Canandian Employer backed by HRDC.
Best of Luck.


----------

